# Blue veins everywhere all of a sudden



## parr89

Hello everyone! 

I have been noticing for the past week and a half that my veins are WAY more noticeable especially on my chest, hands, near my hip bone and pelvis, and feet. They are so noticeable it looks like I'm all bruised all over! 
I have been very stressed with graduation, and have missed my AF, probably due to that. AF was due around March 29th, but never showed. I've had short sharp cramps at the very bottom of my pelvis (usually have them much higher). I have been so bloated that it looks as if I am smuggling a balloon in my shirt. 

Here are some other symptoms:
nausea/vomiting sometimes (happened when AF was due and felt like I had a bug) 
headaches 
exhaustion yet sometimes sleeplessness 
constipation 
diarrhea (started today)
backache (started yesterday) 
spotted for half a day then stopped completely
extreme aversion to foods (even the thought sometimes gets me nauseous)
sudden hunger and cravings 

I have had several BFN and really don't think I am going to get a positive. I am just so confused about the prominent veins. Are there any underlining conditions that cause more prominent veins? I need to make an appointment this week, I'm worried it might be something like PCOS. 

I just wish I would get a BFP or AF. Does anyone have any ideas or words of wisdom? (Especially about the strange veins) Anything helps thanks!


----------



## immimx

sorry not really sure about the veins, all i know is i get them on my bbs somrtimes around AF! the symptoms you have could be either, so fustrating. 
Try to relax and maybe it will show up, if not get a blood test just incase. 
x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi,

sorry I can't help but just want to say that I know how you feel. My AF was due 2nd March and didn't show......I put it down to stress, although this has never happened to me before. I got very light spotting for 2 days at the end of March and have been feeling sick on/off and tummy ache, but have done two tests about a week apart and both BFN!!!

Im as lost as you are! 

Keep us update if you find anything out,
good luck hun x


----------



## Twag

I would say definately go to your GP and get a blood test done as my sister was pregnant but kept getting BFN when POAS and it only came up BFP when she had bloods done! If it isn't that then maybe the doctor can advise you on what it could be!

Good luck x


----------



## odd_socks

*sorry to hear ur feeling off, i get some of those symptoms when AF is due, but id just get checked over but ur GP just to put ur mind at ease  good luck *


----------



## parr89

Twag said:


> I would say definately go to your GP and get a blood test done as my sister was pregnant but kept getting BFN when POAS and it only came up BFP when she had bloods done! If it isn't that then maybe the doctor can advise you on what it could be!
> 
> Good luck x

Thanks! I have an appointment next Monday :/ I have heard of women who are just unlucky with POAS but I'm in a toss up if I want to believe I'm one of them and then get my hopes up for nothing. 
All of this not knowing and feeling like crap is really tiring!


----------



## parr89

immimx said:


> sorry not really sure about the veins, all i know is i get them on my bbs somrtimes around AF! the symptoms you have could be either, so fustrating.
> Try to relax and maybe it will show up, if not get a blood test just incase.
> x

Thnks for your comment! I have never noticed these veins around my AF so that's why I am so confused but then someone suggested I might be dehydrated, I've been super busy with graduation stuff I just might not be drinking enough fluids :dohh:


----------



## parr89

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry I can't help but just want to say that I know how you feel. My AF was due 2nd March and didn't show......I put it down to stress, although this has never happened to me before. I got very light spotting for 2 days at the end of March and have been feeling sick on/off and tummy ache, but have done two tests about a week apart and both BFN!!!
> 
> Im as lost as you are!
> 
> Keep us update if you find anything out,
> good luck hun x

I'm sorry to hear you are feeling as confused as I am! For me, still no AF but I have an appointment on Monday (But I'm going to call again tomorrow to see if they have an earlier opening *fingers crossed*) 
Are you going to be heading to a GP soon?


----------



## Twag

Good luck with your doctors appointment I hope one way or another you get an answer


----------



## immimx

let us know the outcome. :) x


----------



## parr89

immimx said:


> let us know the outcome. :) x

Just wanted to let you know I just found out I'm about 5 weeks! :) 
Yesterday, as I was waiting for my OBs call, I noticed a light brown line starting at my belly button and sooo I took another test just because and got my BFP. Then my OB called today and confirmed :D


----------



## Amarna

Congrats! :)


----------



## Mrs Cupcake

congratulations!


----------



## chubbin

CoNgRatuLaTiOnS
When I saw the title to your thread I thought 'that's a bfp' :)
Blue veins were my first clue too...
Enjoy your pregnancy xx


----------



## Lou+Bubs

Congratulations, that was my first sign too blue veins!!!


----------

